# Express-Tooltips von wowdata.buffed.de



## Gilderoy (16. November 2010)

Hallo, Buffed Team und nutzer des Forums.

Ihr habt mit den expresstooltips eine Nette Sache erfunden, nur leider funktioniert es bei mir nicht oder der BB Code fehlt einfach.
Es ist ja wirklich gut beschrieben,


```
[b]Express-Tooltips?[/b]
 Express-Tooltips geben jedem der eine Webseite hat, die Möglichkeit auf einfache Art und Weise, Tooltips von Gegenständen, Quests und Fähigkeiten in die eigene Webseite zu integrieren. Sobald man dann mit der Maus über einen Gegenstand oder eine Fähigkeiten navigiert, bekommt man den entsprechenden Tooltip angezeigt. 


 [b]Wie bekomme ich Express-Tooltips auf meine Seite?[/b]
 Dafür muss lediglich eine einzige Zeile Quellcode eingebunden werden und schon ist man fertig. 


 [b]Folgende Zeile im Quelltext zwischen <head> und </head> einfügen:[/b]
```
Das sript habe ich auch eingefügt, darf es nur hier nicht posten 

aber wenn man ein Forum benutzt mit php Dateien wie z.b. phpBB3 in welche der 1000 Seiten sollte man den Code eingeben?
Also sollte dort der BB Code fehlen bitte ich doch darum den hier zu posten, oder mir zu erklären warum das nicht Funktioniert wenn ich keinen BB Code eingeben muss.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. November 2010)

Das muss in die overall_header.html des jeweiligen Templates eingebunden werden.

Edit: Bei dem m9wowhbb3-Template will es aktuell nicht bei mir, kann auch am Cache liegen.


----------



## Gilderoy (16. November 2010)

Ja ich habs in die overall_header.html reinkopiert.
genau zwischen <head> und </head> und vor </script>

Aber wenn ich einen Post erstelle muss ich da nicht einen BB Code eingeben oder sowas?
Wie z.b 
[item={TEXT1}]{TEXT2}[/item]

<a class="wowdb-item-full-small" href="{TEXT1}">{TEXT2}</a>

oder sowas in der art.

ok wenns am Template liegt versuche ich mal das orginale prosilver und gebe bescheid

Edit::
also ich habs mit dem Prosilver versucht, und auch da nichts.
Definitiv muss da doch ein BB code fehlen. also ich weis so nicht weiter


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. November 2010)

Bei Webseiten in HTML (einbinden geht ohne Javascript wenn du kein Mouseover Tooltipp haben möchtest) und Foren in BB Code.


----------



## Gilderoy (16. November 2010)

Ok dann bin ich jetzt schon ein stück schlauer.
Danke erstmal dafür.
So nun ist die overall_header.html Datei eine Datei die zum Forum gehört, ergo brauch ich nun einen BB Code.
Sehe ich richtig oder?

Wenn ja, dann bitte ich um einen BB Code weil ich weis bei bestem willen nicht welcher.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. November 2010)

Nein, brauchst du nicht.

1. Einfach in der overall_header.html vor dem 1. <script>-Abschnitt das script von buffed einbinden.
2. Einfach einen Link zu dem Item reinsetzen, ganz normal als html-Link.
3. Post absenden
4. mit der Maus über den Link gehen und sich freuen


----------



## Gilderoy (16. November 2010)

Ok habs hinbekommen,
Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage ob das auch ohne dem Link
http;//wowdata,buffed.de/?i=
geht?
bzw. ob man diesen link irgendwie in den BB Code eingeben kann, weil ich vermute das einige neulinge sich das nicht merken können was Sie da eingeben müssen.
Da macht es sich besser einfach auf nen knopf zu drücken und dann das Item einzutragen.
Weil es ist für einige schon umständlich genug ist für das passende Item die Nummer rauszusuchen. ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. November 2010)

Naja, der BB-Code sieht ja so aus:

```
[url=http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=47241]Emblem des Triumphs[/url]
```

Ansonsten weiß ich nicht mehr, was du meinst.

Hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/xmlfiles wären sonst die xml-files, mit den Itemnummern.


----------



## Gilderoy (17. November 2010)

Ok also das Problem ist, das die meisten Member einfach nicht wissen welche Item ID zu Ihrem Item gehört, oder haben kein Atlasloot auf dem Rechner oder oder oder^^
Woher soll der, ich sag ma,l "normal Spieler" wissen das die id 25697 das Item Armschienen des Teufelspirschers ist?

Dann kommt hinzu das viele es gewohnt sind einfach auf nen knopf in dem Editer im Forum zu drücken und sie brauchen nur noch den namen des Items reinschreiben.
Zum Beispiel so


```
[item]Armschienen des Teufelspirschers[/item]
```

Wenn das nicht gehen sollte besteht dann die Möglichkeit die ganze xmlfiles liste auf meinen Server zu packen und das script
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://wowdata.buffed.de/js/buffed-db-tooltips.js"></script>
entsprechend abzuändern?

Wenn das gehen sollte frage ich mich woher er dennoch die Daten nimmt? In der xmlfiles Liste steht ja nur
<buffeditem name="Jainas Medaillon" id="52251" lastupdate="2010-04-28 02:30:24"/>
also keine Stats

also nirgend ein Zugriff auf die Buffed Datenbank.

Wie auch immer^^ das was mich nur stört ist die id.
Ich geh ja auch nicht zum Autohänder und sage dem ich will das Auto WVWZZZ1JZXW000001 haben sondern Den VW Sowieso

Versteht Ihr was ich meine?
Einfach nen Tausch der id mit dem Namen


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. November 2010)

Dann musst du dir ein Script erstellen, dass die XML-Datei nach dem Namen durchsucht, die ID rausrückt und dann automatisch an den Link erzeugt.


----------



## MDoku (28. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe das selbe problem wie der Thread ersteller nur hab ich das problem nicht gelöst. 

Ich habe den code in die overall_header.html eingefühgt, so sieht das ganze aus, bei mir.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" dir="ltr" lang="de" xml:lang="de">
<head>

<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<meta http-equiv="content-language" content="de" />
<meta http-equiv="content-style-type" content="text/css" />
<meta http-equiv="imagetoolbar" content="no" />
<meta name="resource-type" content="document" />
<meta name="distribution" content="global" />
<meta name="keywords" content="" />
<meta name="description" content="" />

<title>Name des Forums &bull; Foren-Übersicht</title>



<!--
   phpBB style name: WoWMoonclaw
   Based on style:   subsilver2
   Original author:  Tom Beddard ( http://www.subBlue.com/ )
   Modified by:      Ma&euml;vah/Moonclaw ( http://www.wowcr.net/ )

   NOTE: This page was generated by phpBB, the free open-source bulletin board package.
         The phpBB Group is not responsible for the content of this page and forum. For more information
         about phpBB please visit http://www.phpbb.com
-->

<link rel="stylesheet" href="./styles/WoWMoonclaw/theme/stylesheet.css" type="text/css" />
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://wowdata.buffed.de/js/buffed-db-tooltips.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
// <![CDATA[


function popup(url, width, height, name)
{
	if (!name)
	{
		name = '_popup';
	}
und so weiter, und so weiter...
```

Ich habe die Datei via Dreamweaver aktualisiert und per FTP in den richtigen Ordner hochgeladen. (die alte datei wurde natürlich überschrieben)

Dennoch sehe ich keine Moseover links, der items. 

Mir ist aufgefallen, das wenn ich mir den quellcode im Browser ansehe, das der script eintrag den ich reingeschrieben hab nicht da ist. In der overall_header.html Datei ist er allerdings schon...

Ich bin ratlos, das ganze style nochmal "Installiert" hab ich bereits...

Hat irgendjemand einen rat?


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. August 2012)

Ich versuch das gerade mal selbst auf einem phpBB3 mit dem Style.


----------



## MDoku (28. August 2012)

Hab es geschafft!

Ich musste die datei in der Foren Administration bearbeiten, wusste bis jetzt nicht das das funktioniert  Bin im Thema Foren noch ein echter Newbie.
Ich habe die ganze zeit an der Datei per FTP herum gearbeitet!

Jetzt funktioniert es!

Danke dir aber trotzdem für deine mühe!


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. August 2012)

Hi,

hatte dir gerade einen Link zu nem Testforum gesendet (per PN). Hat sich aber schon erledigt 

Bei FTP-Uploads musst du vor allem darauf achten, Textfiles auch als Text zu übertragen.

Ich hab das direkt auf dem Server editiert gehabt und es funktionierte auf anhieb.

Aber da kann ich den Link ja jetzt wieder deaktivieren.

Aber gut, dass es jetzt geht.


----------



## MDoku (28. August 2012)

Vielen vielen Dank für deine Mühe, und danke für deinen Hinweis!


----------

